# Considering quiting.



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't really want to quit, but this isn't paying enough money. When I first started I said, "I will never let my car have a check engine light and a cracked windshield." Many month's later both are happening. Luckily the check engine light is just a loose gas cap that isn't loose. I checked the codes with a reader. It is working fine the computer has no idea what it's talking about as far as I can tell. The cap made a hissing noise the one day I checked it which means it kept a good seal that time. Also the gasket is visible. I covered the check engine light with a gas receipt.

I found a job that delivers huge Mack trucks and buses all over the country and Canada. The gentleman said it's pretty easy to bring in $40,000/year after I asked him that exact number. He claims one lady worked all year long non-stop and made $100,000. Those numbers seem awfully high to me though. I guess you do need a CDL-B though and alot of time away from home. That seems like a ton of money to me considering they pay for gas and the vehicles. This guy also paid $80 for a Lyft ride from a bus he dropped off to a truck he was getting.

As of right now I plan on doing rideshare into 2020 and starting the process when things are a little less hectic. AKA not driving totally new vehicles in Christmas traffic for one thing. I don't totally plan on quitting rideshare, but will probably cease 95% of the production I did in 2017-2019. I would have thought Uber, or Lyft would be handing me a free car to do rideshare in by now LOL. 

Does anyone know if this is true that you can make big bucks driving new buses/ semi trucks around?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Why did you start doing U/L at the beginning?

If you're not earning enough and getting stressed out, it might be time to move on.

As for the job mentioned, jobs like that can pay well, but people that hire also tend to lie/exaggerate income potential, especially if it's not pay that is straight salary or hourly and has goals, quotas, etc. that must be hit to maximize earnings.

You can try looking up the job on a site like Glassdoor.com or similar to see what people are claiming the position pays.

Life rarely gets "less hectic".


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

WAHN said:


> Why did you start doing U/L at the beginning?


Before I started I had massive delusions of how U/L work. I tend to like driving though. I thought I would meet new friends. Maybe go on a massive road trip while getting paid. I had to pretty much make my own fun most of the times. One time I got dropped off somewhat close to a beach so I walked around the beach for a bit.

I didn't expect to make great money doing this, but I thought they might pay enough to easily buy a new car when I needed to. Maybe a new Hyundai Elantra, or Kia Forte. Instead of buying new cars here I am fixing the same car again and again.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

WAHN said:


> As for the job mentioned, jobs like that can pay well, but people that hire also tend to lie/exaggerate income potential, especially if it's not pay that is straight salary or hourly and has goals, quotas, etc. that must be hit to maximize earnings.


Haven't you heard? My cousin Pookie drives Uber and averages $35 an hour. You should sign up, it's easy! Here, use my code, you will get a bonus.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Haven't you heard? My cousin Pookie drives Uber and averages $35 an hour. You should sign up, it's easy! Here, use my code, you will get a bonus.


If Pookie can do it....


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Is the company called

https://acertusdelivers.com/
I drove a guy to the airport who said he makes about what a long haul truck driver does. He didn't elaborate because we arrived. That could mean $30-90k/year.

I have a professional day job, but was going to investigate more as part of my transition to early retirement.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> Is the company called
> 
> https://acertusdelivers.com/
> I drove a guy to the airport who said he makes about what a long haul truck driver does. He didn't elaborate because we arrived. That could mean $30-90k/year.
> ...


He said he joined 3 companies because it's like Uber/Lyft. So if he drops off in LA he needs a ride out of there if he wants to keep making money. He said company A might not have anything out of LA so he would use company B, or C.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

June132017 said:


> I don't really want to quit, but this isn't paying enough money. When I first started I said, "I will never let my car have a check engine light and a cracked windshield." Many month's later both are happening. Luckily the check engine light is just a loose gas cap that isn't loose. I checked the codes with a reader. It is working fine the computer has no idea what it's talking about as far as I can tell. The cap made a hissing noise the one day I checked it which means it kept a good seal that time. Also the gasket is visible. I covered the check engine light with a gas receipt.
> 
> I found a job that delivers huge Mack trucks and buses all over the country and Canada. The gentleman said it's pretty easy to bring in $40,000/year after I asked him that exact number. He claims one lady worked all year long non-stop and made $100,000. Those numbers seem awfully high to me though. I guess you do need a CDL-B though and alot of time away from home. That seems like a ton of money to me considering they pay for gas and the vehicles. This guy also paid $80 for a Lyft ride from a bus he dropped off to a truck he was getting.
> 
> ...


Easy question can be answered with due diligence:
How much skill, certificates and credentials does it take to "drive new buses/ semi trucks around?"

Can anyone do it with a drivers license and a face?, is English required?

$40k annual is less than what a union maid earns at a hotel ? cleaning toilets and making beds


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> $40k annual is less than what a union maid earns at a hotel ? cleaning toilets and making beds


Depends on where your talking about,

$40,000 in Orlando is a decent pay check, can easily cover the mortgage on a condo or small house (in the hood) and live on that.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> Easy question can be answered with due diligence:
> How much skill, certificates and credentials does it take to "drive new buses/ semi trucks around?"
> 
> Can anyone do it with a drivers license and a face?, is English required?
> ...


CDL is not required for some trucks then others it is. Sorry if this makes things even more confusing.


----------

